# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  consejo con rutina

## josemagic96

bueno amigos desde los 7 años soy un apasionado por la magia y el ilusionismo , pero siempre pensé que no mostraría mis habilidades hasta tener todo 110% practicado
hoy 9 años mas tarde creo que ya es hora , y luego de pedir consejo a un mago (que fue profesor mio un periodo corto de tiempo) el me dijo que estaba listo, el caso es este:estoy diseñando una rutina de magia de 45 minutos pero tengo un gran dilema :

no se si deba dedicar la rutina solamente a la cartomagia porque e estado pensando y diseñando y pues me gustaría unir mis especialidades (magia con anillos, bolas de esponja,levitaciones,cartomagia y un poco de numismagia) pero me surgió la siguiente interrogante ¿al usar tantas cosas diferentes, no quedaría un poco sucio? es decir ¿debería dedicar la rutina a una sola rama mágica y se puede combinar todo sin problemas?
pd  disculpenme si este hilo no va aquí , en realidad no sabia muy bien donde ponerlo

----------

